# Whar perriod do you like best ars antiqua ars nova, or ars subtilior in medieval era?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I like em all equal, every era as an exotic perfume you dont wont to miss, a taste you dont wont to miss...

All do recently i dig in ars antiqua (antique arts) i find ars subtilior very appealing, than ars nova i dont know mutch beside Landini, Machaut,Jacopo Da Bologna, paolo Da Firenze but i wish i knew more of this perriod , thee dawn of renaissannce r early renaissance ,fabuleous era.

But than again ars antiqua is celstial cosmic and mystic mark my words, if you buy thw wright album or artist., some people will disagree has ars antiqua mostly religious oriented but outside religious content there is geneous music in the making, if someone can do abstraction of lyrical content if ardent atheist he may find inner beauty , calm , peace of mind.

These were my two cents please comment on this poll
what you like best
a) every era medieval
b) ars antiqua
c) ars nova
d) ars subtilior

Pretty please were not aiming the geneous of franco-flemish polyphony this post all about medieval time spam, thanks for reading , remenber i go in the depth, im an archeologist and a musicologist, i want t find the definitive holy graal among the mysterious codex of ancient lore.

:tiphat: Indiana jones of TC menber your favorite gentelmen sit Deprofundis


----------

